# MMR Electric Challenge 08



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

For entry form
http://molzermoweryracing.com/images/raceprograms/08entryform.jpg


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Entry List to date, will be updated often 

1/18 Spec 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Conner Pfromm 
DJ Joint 
Jared Mowery
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Mike Burk
Malcolm McInnis
Molly McInnis
Phil Olmon
Scott Wyberg 


1/12th Stock 
Conner Pfromm 
Kevin Olson
Mike Mowery 
Phil Olmon 
Scott Wyberg 

1/12th SS 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila 
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Scott Beamish

1/10th Stock 
Allan Pfromm 
Conner Pfromm
Mike Burk
Mike Mowery 

1/10th SS 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

ok we started putting the info in the computer. 

Please check the info and send us corrections so we can get all items fixed.

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?WHERE=Molzer&DATE=04_20_2008


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

some cool TA's showing up.

Trphies and TQ Towels are done. Time is short. Should be a exciting weekend.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Track is up

















Track is up


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

here is a link to images from the race and the winners.

http://molzermoweryracing.com/mmr08electric.html


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

12th ss video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_n6nU4Onqc

the corner failure main for stock 12th.
Poor jess getting the under instead of the over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z13tWlOuZcU


----------

